# Bowl of chili



## JW79 (Dec 14, 2010)

Josh goes into a restaurant, sits down and orders a bowl of chili. Waiter said they ran out of chili, but Josh said that he really wanted a bowl of chili. He just wouldn't let it go and the waiter then pointed to the gentlemen sitting beside Josh and said that the gentlemen had ordered the very last bowl. So Josh resigned to ordering something else. 

While waiting for his food, Josh observed that the gentlemen beside him was just staring at his bowl of chili. A few more minutes went by and he was still staring at the bowl. Josh then lost his patience and asked the gentlemen if he was going to eat the bowl of chili. No response. so Josh just grabbed the bowl and started eating it. When Josh got to the bottom of the bowl he found a dead mouse! He then barfed everything right back into the chili bowl.

The gentlemen turned to Josh and said, "that's about how far i got."


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Good thing I read this* before *breakfast. :lol:

I guess sloppy joes are out of the question now for lunch... :eek2:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

And when I read this post, there was a Groupon ad on top for 90% off for "local eats."

That was funnier than the story...


----------



## mjd180 (Dec 21, 2010)

JW79 said:


> Josh goes into a restaurant, sits down and orders a bowl of chili. Waiter said they ran out of chili, but Josh said that he really wanted a bowl of chili. He just wouldn't let it go and the waiter then pointed to the gentlemen sitting beside Josh and said that the gentlemen had ordered the very last bowl. So Josh resigned to ordering something else.
> 
> While waiting for his food, Josh observed that the gentlemen beside him was just staring at his bowl of chili. A few more minutes went by and he was still staring at the bowl. Josh then lost his patience and asked the gentlemen if he was going to eat the bowl of chili. No response. so Josh just grabbed the bowl and started eating it. When Josh got to the bottom of the bowl he found a dead mouse! He then barfed everything right back into the chili bowl.
> 
> The gentlemen turned to Josh and said, "that's about how far i got."


:lol:


----------

